# Online backup storage recommendation



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I currently use Crashplan for my online backup storage, but I'm changing things around, and they don't SEEM to be able to support what I want to do. Basically I'm going to remove all storage drives from my computer and put them into a NAS (Have JUST the Windows drive in the computer). I'd have 4 3TB drives in the NAS, working in a RAID, so it's basically 2 drives, with the other 2 drives acting as mirror/backup. I need to be able to back the 2 main NAS drives, with .vob files (Some as large as 15GBs), and .m2ts files (Some as large as 50GBs). Right now I have 1.4TBs backed up, but this will increase overtime (Yes, I realize how long it's going to take to back everything up lol). Which company/plan would be the best and cheapest?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

A second computer with 2 3TB drives. Start it up, back up, shut it down.

Just curious, why do you want a backup if you are already using RAID as a mirror? In case both drives fail simultaneously?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> A second computer with 2 3TB drives. Start it up, back up, shut it down.
> 
> Just curious, why do you want a backup if you are already using RAID as a mirror? In case both drives fail simultaneously?


There is that unlikely event, but there's also fire, flood, theft.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> There is that unlikely event, but there's also fire, flood, theft.


For that reason, I keep one of my back up disks at my father in-laws place.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know that youll find any cheap with NAS support. I use Carbonite, but that requires their business product which is expensive.

Looking online, it seems some are using Crashplan for NAS backups.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> A second computer with 2 3TB drives. Start it up, back up, shut it down.
> 
> Just curious, why do you want a backup if you are already using RAID as a mirror? In case both drives fail simultaneously?


There are some raid systems that do have a single point of failure, the controller.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> There are some raid systems that do have a single point of failure, the controller.


Yeah, but that's generally not the drive itself. In those cases, moving the drive to a new system will usually resolve the issue with no loss of data.

- Merg


----------



## Ambika (May 9, 2012)

You can consider looking at services offered by Vembu Technologies. StoreGrid Cloud which provides a reliable cost effective online storage solution.StoreGrid Cloud supports backing up files(photos/music/any media content) on any external drive by mapping the drives from the User Interface itself.StoreGrid Cloud uses the highly reliable Amazon S3 storage infrastructure which ensures recoverability in minutes,anytime and from anywhere. You could try StoreGrid cloud backup software which has storage at Amazon data centers and it provides upto 10GB free cloud storage. You could store your priceless information in encrypted format at Amazon data centers. You just need to spend few dollars when it is more than 10 GB of data and opt to backup to online storage. Also this meets your requirement where your can restore your data from their server which will be available for download as a link in your portal. They also provide free, unlimited, fully featured local backup by which you could store your valuable data locally and into your external drives. It has scheduler by which you can schedule the backups periodically.

Regards,
Ambika


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Cheapest solution would be to use 6 HD's and rotate two out each week into a fire/flood safe, or safety deposit box. I doubt your ISP would even allow you to transfer that much data a month as it would exceed any "normal" consumer clause in the T&C.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not all of us have data limits.


----------

